# Voltaje cátodo filamento



## zeku93 (Sep 11, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos del foro! soy nuevo tanto en la tecnología valvular como en el foro. 
Quisiera que me ayuden a entender el parámetro dado por los fabricantes "Voltaje máximo entre cátodo-filamento"
por ejemplo en la 5aq5(6aq5) el máximo de la componente DC es 100v y para DC+pico de señal 200v ¿qué significa esto y cómo me aseguro de no sobrepasarlo?
muchas gracias por su tiempo saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

Es la diferencia en voltaje máxima que puede soportar.
En terminos normales el Katodo esta a masa en forma directa o a traves de una resistencia, dependiendo del uso suele llevar un capacitor que se comporta como un corto circuito para señales AC
El voltaje que hay en kátodo es muy bajo, lo cual esta muy lejos para ese tuvo de los 100V pero pudiera suceder que se habra la resistencia y allí se produzca otra situación.

Para que te quede más claro busca polarización de tubos de vacío, no es la cuestión más importante, hay otros aspectos sobre los que debes profundizar, como la transconductancia, las diferentes formas de trabajar, etc.


----------



## zeku93 (Sep 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es la diferencia en voltaje máxima que puede soportar.
> En terminos normales el Katodo esta a masa en forma directa o a traves de una resistencia, dependiendo del uso suele llevar un capacitor que se comporta como un corto circuito para señales AC
> El voltaje que hay en kátodo es muy bajo, lo cual esta muy lejos para ese tuvo de los 100V pero pudiera suceder que se habra la resistencia y allí se produzca otra situación.
> 
> Para que te quede más claro busca polarización de tubos de vacío, no es la cuestión más importante, hay otros aspectos sobre los que debes profundizar, como la transconductancia, las diferentes formas de trabajar, etc.



Gracias por la respuesta @pandacba, si bien soy un principiante estoy familiarizado con las clases A B AB C D de amplificadores rectas de carga y respuesta en frecuencia acoplamientos de etapa etc. , sucede que solo construí amplis de estado sólido estoy arrancando con las válvulas y con lo que me costó conseguir los juegos de pentodos triodos y transformadores no quiero tomarme a la ligera el tema y arruinarlo. De los libros a la práctica hay todo un tramo por recorrer. Muchísimas gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

No se de que libros te guias, pero si  respetas todo lo que dicen libros y esquemas de Mullard, RCA, Phipilps entre otros. Andaran sin ningún problema


----------



## zeku93 (Sep 11, 2018)

Uff tengo una tonelada, (van casi 10 años de acopiar información) circuitos electrónicos de Angelo, radiotransmisores de Gray, manuales, handbook, Ucoa RCA miniwatt entre otros que se me escapan. Llegó la hora de poner todo eso a funcionar ver y compartir los resultados, espero en un futuro cercano compartir mis proyectos en esta comunidad. Estoy a la expectativa de aprender sobre la topología ultra-lineal y audio Hi-Fi, pero hasta ahora es escaso cuando no esquivo, el acceso a esas bibliografías.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2018)

Tenes información sobre el Williamson? y rl RCA Raadiotron?


----------



## zeku93 (Sep 12, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes información sobre el Williamson? y rl RCA Raadiotron?


Sólo lo básico, transformadores especiales con derivaciones de un X% para el _ screen, realimentación negatica etc._
Creo que soy el feliz dueño de un equipo de esos. Te dejo una foto de las tripas es un _stromberg carlson stereosound_ ensamblado en argentina; actualmente estoy trabajando en el esquema de circuito ya que no lo encontré online, es una suerte de ingeniería inversa, en el proceso voy aprendiendo.
A mi juicio usaba unas 6bq5 (los pentodos estaban destrozados literalmente) ya que es un equipo casi Hi Fi si se puede decir y los zócalos de los pentodos son novales, el preamp es una 12ax7. este dinosaurio lo pude adquirir en mal estado de una casa de antigüedades una pena, partes destrozadas madera podrida, óxido, reparaciones dudosas etc. peeeero *transformadores de alimentación y salida al igual que la 12ax7 y un par de válvulas de rf maltratados pero funcionales *al parecer había luz al final del túnel. En fin estoy en los primeros pasos. Las 6bq5 están fuera de mi alcance económico pero tengo un par de 5aq5 veremos si se puede re-polarizar.


----------

